

25 things I learned from Fred Wilson - asanwal
http://25iq.com/2014/07/05/a-dozen-things-ive-learned-from-fred-wilson/

======
asanwal
I think the point Tren makes about dilution and how the fancy office and Aeron
chairs which are funded by investor capital all can be translated into equity
given up is spot on. Think founders often forget that especially in our
current culture of fundraising being celebrated as a sign of success.

As I read Tren's example, it seemed insanely short-sighted especially when the
goal should be not just maximizing the value of the equity but maximizing the
amount retained by the people building the company on a day-to-day basis.

